# Hey Guys!



## Sarah (Oct 20, 2017)

I am a new member and do not know a lot about CNC machines but looking to learn the different kinds and how they work. If anyone can help teach me that would be great!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 20, 2017)

Welcome Sarah.


----------



## Janger (Oct 21, 2017)

Lots going on here in the forum. Welcome aboard. ! What equipment do you have and what are you making? Post! Talk!


----------



## Bofobo (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Janger (Oct 21, 2017)

Sign up for the Cnc demo - look for modern tool in Alberta meet ups.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

